# Twins due November '16... Anyone else?



## Fizzyfefe

I'd love to have a bump buddy to go through this with. :)


----------



## letnja_kisha

Hi Fizzyfefe,

My due date is November 15, but my OB said they wouldn't let me go past 38 weeks. I have three older children at home, so it was quite a shock when we found out we were having twins!

Are yours identical or fraternal? (Mine are fraternal).


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations!

My twins are due 21st September, and like lejna I have three older kids. We'll have fun times at home later this year!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm due in October but would love bump buddies too! We're all not too far from one another.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi girls, nice to meet you all! I'm pregnant with di-di, although I don't know if they're identical or fraternal. All I know is that I ovulated from the left side. :)

How are you all feeling? When are your next ultrasounds? Have you guys had any problems so far?


----------



## ashknowsbest

fizzy - I'm having di-di too! I have boy/girl. I'm guessing you don't know the gender yet? I'm feeling pretty emotional but not much else. I had a pretty easy first trimester too. Week 8 I had a little bit of nausea and then it came back at week 11 but I never actually got sick. I'm grateful and not complaining although it would have been nice to have some more symptoms to know I was still pregnant! I also experienced bleeding from about 6 weeks until 7.5. It was really scary but I was on progesterone suppositories so that might have been what was causing the bleeding. They were never able to find the reason for the bleeding. Since then its been pretty smooth sailing for me. I have my next ultrasound with my OB on the 10th of May and then I meet with the MFM May 25th and then at some point in June (I can't remember the June date right now).

How are you all doing?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hello!

I'm expecting twins, due at the end of October. We're having fraternal twins :) Twins run in my family, my mum is a twin so even though it was a surprise, I did have the thought of twins in the back of my head. I also have a little boy who is 4 next month and i am worried about how much harder it's going to be. Anyone else terrified?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

No, I don't think we find out the sexes until my 16 week ultrasound. I'm surprised you know already, ashknowsbest! I didn't think you could tell until 16 - 20 weeks. That's so exciting. :D I'm secretly hoping for at least one girl, as this may very well be my last pregnancy, but as long as they're healthy, I really can't complain.

Lollipopbob, I think the word "terrified" just about covers it! That's exactly how I feel. I figured we'd have some time between babies 2 and 3. Not just that, but I've had bleeding so often that I'm terrified of going to an appointment an they tell me that something is wrong.

Do you ladies have family nearby to help? Do you have any other children, or are the twins your first/second? How are your partners coping?


----------



## ashknowsbest

fizzy - we know because we did genetic testing on our embryos before we put them back. We normally wouldn't be able to find out until 18-20 weeks like everyone else but since we paid the $7,000 we got a little bonus :D 

I agree with you on the babies be healthy, genders don't matter. I'm pleased with the outcome but whatever their genders, I just really want healthy happy babies. This will be my first and last pregnancy unless I fall pregnant naturally which at this point is nearly impossible. We will see though. Hubby and I will not be using protection after these little ones are born so ... 

We have no family nearby but we do have close friends that are a pretty good support system. These are my first children, DH has a son from a previous marriage but they're estranged so he's not a part of our daily life (although we would like him to be). My hubby is loving it! He finds my belly so attractive and has been very loving. I have mood swings which he doesn't love but we are both really excited. I think hubby is terrified and I have this naive view of what's it's like to have children since i've never had them. I will freak out when they get here I'm sure but for right now I don't feel nervous/terrified, just excited! 

What about your hubby? I know it must be difficult for some men just having one baby due in general. We at least have the symptoms and our bodies are growing. Nothing is really going on for them yet. 

Have any of you started buying things for the LOs?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lollipop, my little man will be 4 in July, and I'm definitely worrying about how he'll react to the babies. He's a really snuggly mama's boy and I'd hate for him to feel pushed out.

I had a very easy pregnancy until about 12 weeks, then instead of fading the vomiting really ramped up. Still suffering and feeling miserable. Hope you all have a much easier time.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Fizzy - Glad you agree haha! I don't have a lot of family around on my side but my OH's family are lovely and I think will be very helpful which makes me feel better about coping. I don't know the gender yet but secretly would love one to be a girl too ;) Although, my son has requested "Only boys!!" :lol:

Ash - I haven't bought one thing for the babies which is pretty shocking as I had everything bought, prepared and ready by 6 months with my DS so feeling pretty unprepared but I think I'll get in to it once we know what we're having.

invivo - That's how I'm feeling. My little boy is my world and he is very cuddly too but he is very excited at the thought of the babies so i'm hoping it'll fall in to place nicely. I'm happy that i'll be on maternity for his first year of school too!
My sickness has been rubbish, I'm hoping it'll pass soon. (fingers crossed!)

So what does everyone do for work? Are you worrying about working and being huge haha I work in a nursery so I'm already struggling with being on my feet all day, lifting children and working 10 hour days.

Also, any one looked in to double prams? Im liking the look of the oyster max tandem but not that excited at the prospect of pushing around such a bulky pram xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lolli - I don't work so I'm not worried so much about getting around at work but I am worried about getting around by myself when hubby isnt home. I'm sure I will manage but I am worried. I'm also worried about driving because I'm sure at some point my belly will be so big I won't be able to reach the pedals and the steering wheel. 

As far as a stroller we got the uppababy vista with the bassinets and the car seat attachments.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Pram-wise I like the look of the Contours Options Elite -- won't break the bank and the seats are fully adjustable so that they can face each other. I didn't use the pram much with DS so don't intend to spend a fortune on one if I can help it.

I don't intend on finding out genders either, but I'm hoping for two the same. Everybody else in my family want's one of each, so somebody will be happy no matter what. :)

Lollipop, you must be struggling at work already! I'm lucky that mine is a desk job, but I work for the emergency services and the late/night shifts are killing me.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I was working retail, but after multiple bleeds, my doctor took me off work. She said I could work a desk job if i wanted, but I much prefer staying home with my son.

I haven't yet bought a stroller. The only thing we have so far are cribs (which my son never even slept in until he was almost a year, so we'll see how that goes). I'm looking for wraps/carriers, too, because if the twins are anything like my son, they won't be put down for a second!

So I'm waiting here at the M-F specialist for our 12 week scan. Very excited!

What countries are you all in? I'm in the US.


----------



## Missyme123

Hi thought I would introduce myself I am expecting twins found out yesterday at the 12 weeks scan babies measured 11 weeks 4 days and the other 11 weeks 5 days. It was a shock and I ran on adrenaline yesterday but embracing the excitement now. 
I'm in the UK and due Nov 16 :happydance:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations missy! It is quite a shock, I found out Monday and it's sinking in now :) 

I'm from the UK too :) 

What are everyone's thoughts on sleeping arrangements for the babies? I don't want to get two moses baskets so I'm going to be putting them in the same cot bed to begin with, one at each end.


----------



## Missyme123

Thank you .. do you know which twins your having? I don't have another scan now till weeks which seems forever away.. but can imagine how much they will have grew in that time..

How have you been feeling? I haven't thought that far ahead of were they will sleep ect.. maybe their double pram down stairs during the day? And yes seems a good idea just sharing the cot for the first few months? Wow so different to just one baby lol xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Don't know what we're having yet but finding out in about 6 weeks. I'm so excited! My last scan was good, twin one was sleepy and didn't move around much but twin two was wriggling and moving all around. Was funny to see :) 

I've been feeling sick a lot but it's starting to get better. I can imagine how tiring carrying twins will be towards the end. How is everyone wanting their labour to go? I'd love a natural waterbirth but I don't know how likely that'll be, hoping I'll make it to at least 36 weeks and the babies will be a healthy weight :) the birth seems a lot more complicated this time!


----------



## Missyme123

Lollipopbop said:


> Don't know what we're having yet but finding out in about 6 weeks. I'm so excited! My last scan was good, twin one was sleepy and didn't move around much but twin two was wriggling and moving all around. Was funny to see :)
> 
> I've been feeling sick a lot but it's starting to get better. I can imagine how tiring carrying twins will be towards the end. How is everyone wanting their labour to go? I'd love a natural waterbirth but I don't know how likely that'll be, hoping I'll make it to at least 36 weeks and the babies will be a healthy weight :) the birth seems a lot more complicated this time!

Yes mine was pretty similar.. one moved around and the other just laid so I think was sleeping lol! I don't know the sexs yet.. I just know Tey are di/di twins.. but I have a feeling 1 pink 1 blue :flower:
That's my aim too 36 weeks , with hopefully a natural delivery. As long as they arrive cooked and safe I'm easy thou!! I'm wondering the same thing.. 2 babies, 2 x the strain, does that mean the growth for our insides is double speed? Seen as we accommodating for 2 lol.. xx


----------



## Fizzyfefe

As far as sleeping arrangements, I am just going to play it by ear. We have two cribs but (I'm not sure if I mentioned this earlier) my son didn't sleep in his crib until a year, so we'll see how it goes. I've heard that twins prefer to sleep together, and will settle easier in cribs if they're together. I hope that's the case, but only time will tell! With our luck, they will only sleep being held (like my son). ;)

I posted my 12 week scan picture in the Gender Prediction section, and most ladies said one of each! And one person said two girls.

For delivery, I would love a VBAC, but I am not counting on it. Again, will just have to play it by ear. My M-F specialist says most people who have already had a section will either have anther section, or a vaginal birth for baby A and section for baby B.

So I've had more bright red bleeding this morning. :( I'm feeling so discouraged. Have any of you spotted this pregnancy? I'm so tired and scared of seeing blood. :(


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fizzyfefe, you poor thing! I had bright red bleeding (not just spotting) twice in the early weeks, but scan couldn't find any reason for it. Have you talked to your docs since yesterday? Hang in there!

My consultant suggested an elective section, but I vetoed that. If I need to have a section for a solid reason (like placenta praevia or fetal distress or the lie) then that will be fine, but if there's no good reason then I'm not having it.

I had one lazy baby and one very active one too. My suspicion is that I'm having a boy (lazy) and girl (active), but I'm not very good at predicting.

Sleep-wise I've always co-slept with my new babies, but I don't know how that will work with twins. My plan right now is to get a co-sleeper and rotate, but we'll see how that works out. I find that these things usually fall into place when the time comes.

Lollipop, glad to hear you're feeling much less sick. It's a massive relief when that happens. I'm starting to feel a whole lot of movement and it's making all of the misery seem worthwhile.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Fizzy - 
Have you spoke to the Doctor about the bleeding? Hopefully they can put your mind at rest that it's normal.

Invivo - I've started to feel a little bit of movement which is a lot sooner than my last pregnancy. Not sure if it's because this is my second pregnancy or because its twins. Can't wait until OH can feel the kicks too! xx


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks for your messages, ladies. I had an appointment today and she couldn't find a reason for the bleed. Both babies and heartbeats were perfect. My cervix is long and closed. She has me on pelvic rest and says if it happens again, she will make a same-day appointment with my M-F specialist to get a detailed ultrasound. She says it is most likely another subchorionic hematoma, but it's not a concern because the bleeding has turned brown and slowed.

How soon did you all feel movement? I've been feeling pops and flutters for two weeks now.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Same here fizzy. I've been feeling something since around 11 weeks which is early. How's everyone feeling? My sickness is becoming rare now which is lovely but I'm so tired! I can't seem to get through the day without a nap unless I'm at work. Pretty helpful working at a nursery right now as since telling parents I'm expecting twins, I'm being offered lots of clothes and stuff haha which is helpful :D


----------



## Fizzyfefe

My nausea has definitely improved, although evening time is still not completely nausea-free. That's great you're getting offers for clothes! When I first had Hunter, I had a friend who gave us all of her son's old clothes (since they were only having one baby and he was a few months older than Hunter).

So I have an appointment again tomorrow with my OB. I'm still spotting. :( I expect that she will book me an appointment with my M-F specialist some time this week for a more detailed ultrasound. I hope the twins are okay. :( it's really getting me down to have so much blood so often.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Good luck at your appointment today. Let us know how it goes x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck with your appointment today fizzy! Let us know how it goes. Sending all positive vibes.

I had my 16 week appointment today. It was a short ultrasound but the babies are doing great! They're growing and thriving. I couldn't be happier. Our little boys heart rate was 164 and our little girls was 150. She is ahead of him in growth so I'm not surprised. What I was surprised by was the fact that I'm 16 weeks pregnant but my uterus is measuring 25 weeks! I'm not shocked ... I knew that twin pregnancies measure ahead but wow ... 9 weeks ahead. That's crazy! I knew this week I started to feel like I wasn't breathing the same .. now I know why. Anyone know what they're measuring yet? 

Also ... anyone not sleeping good anymore? I think at most I'm getting approx. 4 hours of sleep/night. Between peeing every 2 hours, and just waking up to toss and turn every hour I really am not getting enough sleep. Anyone having this problem already and have you found any solutions? I would love to get some quality sleep!


----------



## Lollipopbop

My sleep has been rubbish too Ash. Just can't get comfy. I like sleeping on my stomach which is too uncomfortable now. I've heard good things about pregnancy pillows so might look in to that.

Good to hear your appointment went well and your babies are doing good! I've got my 16 week appointment tomorrow and hoping to hear the heart beats for the first time :D Counting down the days until the next scan too. xoxo


----------



## ashknowsbest

fizzy - any news? I hope the bleeding has stopped and you can relax a bit! 

lolli - good luck at your scan tomorrow! You haven't been able to hear the heartbeats yet? Gosh, I would be dying with anticipation.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks, girls. I'm still bleeding, a mixture of brown and red, but the babies are healthy and no one can tell me why. I've also just gotten over a weekend bug, too - felt like I was dying with a fever, chills, vomiting - ugh! It's been so rough. My next appointment is Tuesday with the M-F specialist and I'm going to ask them to please double-check for any signs of hematomas or ANYTHING that can be causing this much bleeding.

Ash, my doctor hasn't done any fundal checks. My last OB did them every time, but I've been reading lots of stories about OBs not doing them anymore because of the inaccuracies, whether they be singleton pregnancies or otherwise. Can you feel your fundus? I'm always poking around at my belly. :lol:

Sorry, I have no advice for sleeping through the night because I'm a horrible sleeper, even when not pregnant. I wake up fully every time I have to roll over, or I hear a noise, or I have to pee. Earplugs help when hubby snores, for sure! But I'm such a light sleeper that I hear my son on the monitor before hubby, even with the plugs in. :haha:

Lolli, good luck! Hope all goes well. I can't believe you haven't heard their heartbeats yet! My OB checks for heartbeats at every appointment. It truly is a magical sound.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm so sorry you're still having bleeding but I really hope they can figure it out at the next appointment. Best news though is that the babies are doing good! Is your appointment tomorrow or next week?

I also poke around my belly all the time! When my doctor checked my fundus last week she did say it was just for fun. Either way I love having more information, I think it's fun! Plus the fact that she thinks I'm measuring approx. 9 weeks ahead of what I am just blows my mind. I have a friend on facebook who did weekly bump pictures when she was pregnant with a singleton and I'm measuring right now about what she was measuring at 20 weeks. It is so crazy to see! 

Oh man you got the bad end of the stick with hearing your son always before you hubby. :haha: I'm such a light sleeper that'll probably be the case with me too.

I posted weekly bump pictures in my journal if anyone is interested. It is insane, the difference from one week to another.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Sorry you're still bleeding, it must be frustrating when you don't know why but at least the babies are doing well :)

Had my appointment today (just a regular check up, no scan) and everything's looking great apart from she couldn't find both heartbeats. I'm a bit worried but she said it's completely normal as I'm only 16 weeks and can be tricky with multiples. Luckily I'm booked in to see my consultant tomorrow so I'm hoping they'll find both heartbeats to put my mind at rest. Apparently I won't be seeing my midwife much now, it'll all be through the consultant which is what they do for twin pregnancies here in the UK apparently. 

I saw your post about the birth ash. Sounds like they're being pushy about a c section? I'm dreading that conversation as I would really prefer a natural birth too x


----------



## ashknowsbest

lolli - My doctor does scans at every appointment because of twins and finding heart beats on the doppler. I do have one at home and tend to find them every time but honestly at 16 weeks they're getting pretty big and for me it's very hard to figure out who is who or if I'm even hearing a different heartbeat at all. I wouldn't worry :hugs: If they've come this far it's unlikely that anything tragic will happen. 

My doctor isn't being pushy about a c-section but in the states MOST doctors work in a practice and if you go into labor randomly (not scheduled induction or c-section) then whatever doctor is working at the hospital that day from that specific practice will be the one to deliver the babies. So, if my doctor is comfortable doing a vaginal birth but the other doctors are not I may get stuck with someone who pushes for one the day of .... I hope I explained that in a way that is understandable. I'm really not impressed with the OBGYN services here in the states but it is what it is. I'm not going to let anyone pressure me into a c-section if at all possible that's for sure.


----------



## lanet

I think I've seen you on the sch thread (maybe not?) but wasn't sure if I told you that my sch went away around 12-14 weeks and at 17 weeks I began bleeding again. The cause was low lying placenta, which was not covering, but just close to the cervix. It moved by 24 weeks I believe


----------



## lanet

Also ash I commented on your other thread about vaginally delivery, my dr was in a practice but always likes to deliver her patients. I don't think any dr should push a c section if babies are in a good position for vaginal. Hopefully yours will be. It was always understood that I would deliver vaginally if both were head down.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone :)

How's everyone feeling?

I saw my consultant on Wednesday and same thing happened, they couldn't find twin 2's heartbeat :( I was so worried but he sent me to get a scan to be sure and got to see both babies breathing so that was a relief! Was lovely to see them in there, twin 1 is laying horizontally across my belly and twin 2 is head down. Does anyone else know how their babies are positioned? So I also got told that twins makes me at a higher risk of blood clots so I've been put on baby asprin daily and having to inject myself every day with an anti coagulant which I'm really not enjoying! We also spoke about a birth plan and the doctor said as long as both babies are head down then a natural labour shouldn't be a problem as I had a straight forward labour with DS but he said if I don't go in to labour by 37 weeks then I'll be iduced so It's like I'm already half way there! :O Feel unprepared! We find out genders in 3 weeks and I'm so excited!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lanet - I did see your post over on the other thread. Thank you for the advice! 

lolli - I'm feeling pretty good besides sleeping. When I'm awake I feel totally normal and awesome but when I'm asleep ... well lets face it, I'm never asleep. I was up every.single.hour last night. Just horrible. The good news is that I'm not working so I can nap but it just sucks. Before becoming pregnant I could sleep like a baby through the night but not anymore. I also started prenatal yoga this morning and hoping this will maybe help me expel some energy so that maybe I'll sleep just out of sheer exhaustion. I'll try anything at this point. Plus, it'll be good to prepare me for labor and things like that. 

So scary that they couldn't find the second heartbeat! That's why I think my doctor only ever does full ultrasounds. Using a doppler with twins is hard although I'm able to find my twins heartbeats every single time. It's awesome! Glad you got to hear both of them though, that's really nice. Last time I was in for an appointment my babies were both laying horizontally in my uterus ... no wonder I felt huge! I don't know what they're doing now but I'm sure they've switched positions. I'll be looking forward to your gender reveal! It's really exciting stuff. 

AFM - Lucy and Oliver's cribs arrived today! I know it's pretty early but I am entering my 18th week on Sunday and I'm really not sure how I'm going to feel the further along I get in my pregnancy so I figured I might as well do it now. I'm happy I did ... it's making me really happy and making me want to nest. I love these little munchkins more than anything. It really is amazing. 

Next Wednesday I got to the MFM for my 2 hour detailed scan which I'm really looking forward to and will update you girls when I have news! 

I hope everyone is moving along nicely and getting sleep!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh my gosh, girls, I have a confession... So I have this horrible habit of coming on a thread to read the responses, telling myself that I'll update in a little bit... and then I forget to respond for days. :dohh: Sorry.

My appointment is this Tuesday. It's actually going to be a very busy week. Monday is Hunter's 15 month well visit, Tuesday is my anatomy scan with the M-F specialist, and Thursday is a follow-up with the regular OB. I am still bleeding, although today is the lightest that it's been since the spotting started. I have to convince my OB to let me go to Canada this July (it's a yearly trip and I have a feeling she's not going to let me travel). We'll see what happens.

At my last appointment, she basically told me that we are going to have to accept that I'm going to bleed, and that I can't keep driving myself crazy over it. I told her how miserable I was feeling and how I dreaded even going to the bathroom because I couldn't stand seeing blood on the toilet paper. I told her I haven't had sex with my husband since we found out I was pregnant. She still has me on pelvic rest until my anatomy scan, but she said that I can't let this bleeding ruin my pregnancy. She says she has seen an increase in the amount of bleeding during pregnancies, especially twin pregnancies, since she became an OB. She also says that having perfect ultrasounds every time is super reassuring. She also says I need to get creative in the bedroom (her exact words, lol). So... Yep. I've been trying my hardest to be calm and not let the blood bother me so much.

At my last M-F appointment, they told me that I have one anterior and one posterior placenta. I know this means that the placentas aren't near my cervix, so the only other thing I can think is that it's the stupid SCH that has yet to be reabsorbed.

It must be different between the US and UK. Like you, Ash, I get an ultrasound at every appointment. My OB says it's because it's more accurate than using a Doppler for twins.

That's interesting about the increase in blood clots. Sorry you have to do daily shots. I hear they're a pain! Just make sure you rotate the injection sites so you don't bruise your belly.

As far as vaginal or C-section, it really does seem the norm in the US to do a section for twins, which drives me nuts. We are definitely a C-section-happy country. :wacko: I wanted a vaginal birth so badly with Hunter, but couldn't have one because he was breech and practically NO doctors do breech vaginal deliveries here. When we moved to our new house, one of the reasons I chose this OB was because she said she was willing to attempt VBACs. Of course, this was before I found out about the twins. My M-F specialist said it will be a section unless baby A is head down. And even then, a section may be necessary for baby B because if s/he is breech or transverse and bigger than baby A, then it would be dangerous. Of course, the specialist isn't the one doing the delivery, so it's up to my OB (and I haven't brought myself to have that conversation with her yet... One problem at a time, eh?). It's so complicated and it shouldn't be. :dohh: Pregnancy isn't seen as a natural, normal thing here, which is sad.

Okay girls, sorry for the novel! Hubby and I just had our four year anniversary, so I have to go look up a fancy restaurant and make reservations to celebrate for tonight.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sleeping issues are driving me nuts too. I wake three times a night to pee, and I'm usually awake 1-2 hours after each time. Usually I have no problems sleeping, and being exhausted all the time is making me miserable.

I was given the same advice about twins increasing the risk of thrombosis, though I'm holding off on heparin until I stop vomiting blood. Throwing up only about once a week now, so that decision will come soon.

When my regular consultant was away her locum tried to tell me that twins would mean a scheduled C-section. I vetoed that, and thankfully my regular OB agrees with me. If there's a clinical need then of course I'll agree, but not as a matter of course just because there are two in there.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey! How is everyone? Sorry ive been rubbish with posting.. i feel like im constantly tired haha. Thought I'd just check in and mention i have my 20 week scan tomorrow and will hopefully know what we're having! Im so excited!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

invivo - how are you doing? 25 weeks! I'm a little over 4 weeks away from that and already feeling really uncomfortable. Are you managing well?

lolli - I'm doing great. How are you? Are you wanting any specific genders? I know at the end of the day you'll be happy with whatever but everyone has their ... hopes for what the genders are. I hope everything goes well with the scan. 

Today I have my 20 week anatomy scan with my OB. I had one at 18 weeks 3 days with my MFM but my OB likes to do her own also. I think today we're also talking more in depth about tentative birth plan which is exciting. I can't wait to see them. I started feeling them around 19 weeks 2 days but this week I've been feeling them a lot. Almost every single day and they are strong. Feels like popcorn or muscle twitches. Tuesday it was non-stop, yesterday they were resting a lot (I think because I didn't feel much) and this morning I'm feeling them quite a bit. Every time I eat a banana they go a little crazy so they must like it! Anyone else feeling their LO's move a lot? I'm so excited to have gotten to this point but feel like when they don't move there is something wrong ... ugh! 

I have my fetal echo on the 20th of June and hoping that goes well. Most of us are half way or more than halfway. Not long now!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Invivo, how's your nausea? Are you still vomiting blood? I hope you're feeling better.

Lolli, good luck! I'm so exited for your scan! Let us know how it goes. Are you hoping for specific sexes?

Ash, isn't movement amazing? I felt the twins move very early on, starting at about 13/14 weeks. It started as bubbles, and now I feel definite kicks and pops. You're right, I can't believe how far along we all are!

At our anatomy scan, we found out we were having one of each! The girl has the posterior placenta, so I feel her more often than the boy. Unfortunately, both were breech. I know they say the babies will have plenty of time to turn, but Hunter was breech and his anatomy scan and stayed that way until he was born. Fingers crossed these babies turn head down!

I got approval from my OB to go on vacation, as long as everything at my 20 week ultrasound is fine. :D Hubby's family has a cabin by the beach in Ontario. We go every year. So excited!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lolli, hope you have a great 20-week scan! I'm choosing to stay Team Yellow, but it's so tempting to cave on every single scan.

Ash, thanks for asking. I'm really big and bulky now, and the heat isn't helping. My babies are moving loads too, and it's a lovely feeling.

Fizzy, one of each is so exciting! Do you have any names in mind yet? I'm still throwing up blood about once a week, but it's not really bothering me any more. So much better than when it was a couple of times a day. Mine change position every scan, from head down to breech to transverse.

Me, I had a scare last week. I started to lose my mucus plug and started to have uncomfortable contractions every 5 to 10 minutes. A couple of days of hospital rest stopped the contractions and now I'm on home rest plus progesterone pessaries every night. The thought of having these babies at 24 weeks was terrifying!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone :)

Ash - It's such a lovely feeling, isn't it? I've been feeling my two for a while now but I think that's common in second pregnancies as didn't feel my first until the 20wk mark last time but I'm feeling the twins all the time, can't wait for OH to get to feel them from the outside too!

Fizzy - Congrats on finding out you've got one of each! How lovely! I'm glad you're getting to go away, sounds lovely.. have a wonderful time and hope you get to relax! Also twin 1 is breech right now but hoping they'll move around some!

Invivo - Gosh! You've had a lot to deal with but I'm glad it all seems to be settling down now and fingers crossed it'll only get better and the rest of your pregnancy will be nice and smooth. Also well done on staying team yellow, I'm just not strong enough to not know haha!

As for me, I'm feeling ok but my scan was slightly disappointing, just where I felt like the sonographer didn't really know what he was doing, felt rushed (only lasted 30 mins when I've been told it should last 1 hour plus) he kept finishing and then saying oh no forgot this forgot that blah. He got me worried when he stayed silent for what felt like a life time when I asked if all was ok. He wasn't very clear but basically said everything looks perfect but he couldn't measure the twins hearts because of their position which is fine, I know that's common but the way he went about explaining it was long and got me worried! He also mentioned they are measuring a week behind but I thought that was normal?? He sent me to the maternity ward where he wanted a second opinion on everything which got me stressed/worried but they did nothing and just said I'll need another scan which I felt should of just been arranged in the first place! But I'm less worried now, twins are fine but just being awkward for measurements and I feel like measuring a week either side isn't too much to worry about. What do you girls think?

Anyway on to more happy news, we did find out we're having 2 girls!! We are over the moon and are so excited. Even DS is happy and has gotten over not having a brother :D !


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi girls, just wanted to see how you all were doing?

Lolli, congratulations on two girls! How exciting! Twin A is also breech for me... I really hope he turns because my OB has given me permission to do a VBAC if they are in the correct position! 

InVivo, i'm so sorry you're still vomiting blood. :( Yes, we have picked Maddison for the girl and Cooper for the boy.

I got back from vacation on Monday. It was so short, and I wish we could've stayed longer. Floating in the water did wonders for my back and hip pain. 

I had my ultrasound on Tuesday with a specialist and both babies are now measuring 1.5 weeks ahead. She is concerned that I have gestational diabetes because they're so big. I am doing the diabetes test next Tuesday with my regular OB. I will admit that I have been eating like crap this pregnancy because of all the nausea and aversions, whereas with my last pregnancy I ate super healthy and never had issues. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey fizzy and everyone else.

I have to have the gd test next month too, I'll admit I've been rubbish this pregnancy regarding eating healthy. Mainly because I'm too tired to cook from scratch these days and I still get sickness. Good luck, hope it's good news anyway.

Both girls are measuring fine now, still on the smaller side but just as they should be. Twin one has moved in to position now so hoping she'll stay that way so I can have a natural labour. 
I started my maternity leave this week and I'm looking forward to resting, as much as I can anyway with my 4 year old hah. 

I'm hoping they'll stay until at least 38 weeks. I'm learning to drive at the moment and have my test booked 5 weeks before I'm due, might be being ambitious but hoping I'll get it done! I'm just hoping being off work will give me some energy, I'm exhausted 24/7.

Anyone else thought of names? We've decided on Eden and Luna for our girls x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi everyone! 

I just wanted to say real quick about gestational diabetes that it has absolutely nothing to do with your eating habits during pregnancy. It has everything to do with the placenta and how it secretes anti-insulin hormones into your bloodstream so your pancreas has to increase production and sometimes your pancreas just can't keep up. You're even more at risk if your twins are di-di. Oh and there is also a genetic component. If you have family that has ediabete you are more at risk. Now that I got that out of the way.

Fizzy - Sorry the doctor thinks you may have GD. I was diagnosed at 24 weeks ... the first day I found out I felt like the world had come crashing down. That being said, the diet is not all that bad and at first the diet wasn't working for me but yesterday was a good day (with my blood sugars) and if I can keep them under control with diet I won't even have to go on insulin. The good news about the insulin is that if it's required it does not transfer over the placenta to the baby, and I did IVF to get pregnant so ... I'm sort of used to all of the shots. All that being said, I hope you don't have it but if you do, I'm here if you have any questions or just want to vent. It totally sucks! It's like ... damnit! I just wanted to eat cake and ice cream and now I can't. Good news, I only have 11 weeks at the most left. 

lolli - We have names picked out! Oliver Allen and Lucy Johanna. My daughter (at the last u/s which was last Monday) was head down and closest to my cervix so I'm hoping for a natural birth as well. As long as she stays that way we're going for it. I'm also exhausted 24/7. I feel your pain and it sucks! No matter how much I sleep I can always sleep more. It's sort of annoying because I can't seem to get anything done. 

AFM - my babies are measuring ahead by about 4 days, they are exactly the same size, and moving a lot!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fizzy, how did the GD test go? I've also been diagnosed (di-di twins), and I've got one 91st centile baby and polyhydramnios on both.

I'm keeping my blood sugars well under control with diet, but it is really restrictive. No bread at all for me, very few other carbs and no fruit. I don't have a big sweet tooth this pregnancy, it's the bread I'm really missing.

Lollipop, best of luck with the driving test. You can do it!! I start my maternity leave at the end of next week and I can't wait to finish up. And you have the most adorable DS. Mine is 4 too, and really looking forward to the babies getting here. I hope he won't be disappointed.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just wanted to see how everyone was doing? We're all getting so close now!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey Ash. We're doing well, can't believe I'm nearly already 28 weeks! No more than 9 weeks until they're here. 
I'm so tired and I can't believe how pregnant I feel at this stage, so happy to not be at work haha. I don't think I even felt this pregnant at full term with my son. Twins are definitely a whole different experience.
How prepared is everyone? We've set up the cot and are definitely over prepared with clothes. I think I should buy some tiny baby clothes for them to wear as I'm guessing they won't be any bigger than 6lbs? Anyone else buying tiny stuff just in case? I've also started packing the hospital bags and we bought a new car so I'm feeling way more prepared. We just need to buy a pram. Next week is full of hospital visits. I have my gestational diabetes test, 28 week scan, consultant appointment and my anti d injection.

Has anyone else decided on their birth plan? I've been thinking more about elective c section. I really want a natural labor but I keep seeing scary things about emergency c sections and changing my mind x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I am feeling just like you with the pregnancy .. like how can I even have 8-9 more weeks left?! I feel so huge already. I'm actually measuring 37 weeks per my OB's measurement yesterday. I'm like ugh so in 3 weeks I'm going to feel like I'm term with a singleton and basically be really miserable the rest of the time? I am happy though because my boy and girl are healthy and happy. I guess that's all I can ask for with all of the complications that can arise with twins. 

We're almost all prepared over here as well. I have my baby registry online at amazon because they had everything I needed/wanted and it's easier for my family who lives out of state to shop online and ship things. I get a discount on everything on August 25th so whatever isn't bought by that date I'm just going to buy on my own so that we're ready. Their cribs are up, we have a stroller, I'm going to have my honey hang the bookshelves tonight and then we're just waiting on the glider to get here. That won't be here until early September though because we custom ordered a fabric. 

Good luck with your diabetes test! And what is the anti d injection?

I have a birth plan in place. If baby A is head down I am going for a vaginal birth (without drugs if possible). My doctor said she feels comfortable delivering baby B breech or she will reach up into my uterus after baby A comes out to turn baby B. If they are both breech though right before I go into labor we are just going to go with the c-section to be safe. At my last couple of appointments though baby A was head down so I'm really hoping she stays that way so that I'm able to give vaginal birth. The thought of being cut open on an operating table just does not appeal to me but I'll do whatever I have to to get these babies out safe.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey girls, nice to hear from all of you!

Lolli - Good luck with your driving test! Are you learning on an automatic or manual transmission? Did you get your diabetes test done? Sorry if I missed any info on it. I completely agree with you - the first pregnancy was no where near as exhausting as this one. I literally feel like the energy is constantly being sucked out of me. It's also hard to say what size clothes they will wear; we have a ton of newborn stuff, and I'm hoping that's what they'll fit in when they come.

Ash - Thanks for the info about diabetes. I learned about it in nursing school ages ago, but I'd pretty much forgotten everything. I'm so sorry you got diagnosed, but it sounds like you have a positive attitude about it and are coping well. It also seems like your babies won't be macrosomic since you are keeping your levels well controlled. Kudos to you for being on top of things; it sounds like you've already nested and are ready to go at any minute. :lol:

InVivo - Hooray for your maternity leave starting! How are you feeling? I'm sorry you have GD as well. What's with our big babies, eh?

So as for my update, I do NOT have diabetes! I am so shocked to hear this because they are measuring so big (A is 99th and B is 95th percentile). I actually failed my one hour test by a lot (166!) and had to take the three hour, and I mentally prepared myself to hear that I had GD. But no, surprisingly, she said I don't! Either way, after I failed my one hour, I decided to follow more of a diabetic diet, and will be sticking with it until the twins arrive. It's just healthier all around, and I really was eating like crap anyway.

As of my last ultrasound, A was head down, so I am really hoping he stays that way so I can have a VBAC.

I will not be writing a birth plan... at least, I have no intentions of doing so at the moment. I want a VBAC but am completely okay with having another section if it means the babies are safe. I am open to any pain relief, although would like to attempt natural at first (I have a high pain tolerance, but I've also never pushed two babies out of my vagina, lol). I want immediate skin-to-skin and will be delaying the hep B vaccine until their one-month check up, but other than that, there's really nothing else that I think I need to specify.

Oh, I've also heard that I can't have an epidural anyway since I'm attempting a VBAC... does anyone know anything about this? I don't remember where I read that, and I honestly haven't done any research yet, but I figured I'd mention it just in case one of you knew anything about it.

So, nesting hit me last weekend and we went through all of my son's old clothes. We bought a dresser and we were going to set up their bedroom. Before vacation, we bought a crib at a garage sale. When we tried setting it up, it turns out one of the sides of the crib was missing! :growlmad: I'm so frustrated about this - we have no way of reaching the people we bought it from, since it was a community garage sale, and I'm sure they didn't short the piece on purpose (it's probably just sitting in their garage). And, the missing part of course has all of the part information on it, so I can't even call the company to get a replacement! There's $60 down the drain. :(


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Have any of you been having Braxton-hicks or contractions? I posted this in the third trimester forum, too. Basically, I went in to get checked because they weren't going away, FFN test was negative, urinalysis was clear, no reason for these contractions. They sent me home on pelvic rest. I had a glass of wine last night at dinner because I was out of options, and they thankfully stopped, but have just started back up again. I am now taking a warm bath and drinking water as I type, but do you guys have any other suggestions to stop these from happening? I'm so terrified that they're going to come early. I also don't want to rely on wine as the only solution. :wacko:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fizzy - I didn't want to read and run but I haven't had any contractions of braxton-hicks that I'm aware of. I also am not sure what they'd feel like so I really don't know. It's good that you went in to get checked, I would have also. Just know that if your babies are born early there is a lot they can do for them (although not ideal I know) but another thought is just because you're having these minor contractions doesn't mean they're going to come early. Maybe your body is just preparing and practicing for labor? I'll be thinking of you but take it easy!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks, Ash. I'm still getting them, although they aren't as strong or consistent as before. I've pretty much put myself on bed rest (because any sort of walking aggravates them). Hubby has made arrangements to go in late to work so he can get Hunter out of bed in the morning, and then MIL comes over when she gets out of work to take care of him in the afternoon. They both have been cooking dinner and preparing breakfast and lunch the next day so that I don't have to cook. It sucks but I don't know what else to do, and thank goodness they're both being so supportive and helpful.

I had an appointment with the M-F specialist on Tuesday. A is vertex and B is breech, both measuring 3 lbs 4 oz. They are large and perfect, so no worries there. 

I'm overall just so uncomfortable and worried and ready to be done. My goal is to make it to 35 weeks. I have to keep telling myself that it's only 7 weeks to go. I feel like all I do is complain, and I feel so bad about it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

fizzy - it's great that you have such an amazing support system! My hubby has also been incredibly helpful around the house, cooking dinner every night. I owe him big time. I'm glad to hear that the contractions have at least calmed down a bit. 

I can totally relate to you on wanting to be done. I worry about the babies all the time, I worry that I'm not feeling them move as often (I try to calm myself down because I know they're just running out of room). And I'm also extremely uncomfortable most days. I have good days here and there but generally I feel like crap. Although everyone tells me I look great! I'm like .. thanks for that but yeah I still feel like crap. I'm having hip pains, back pain, my belly is starting to get itchy. It's pretty miserable but we don't have that much longer to go!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I guess I spoke too soon this morning. I've had eight contractions each hour for the past two hours. I called my doctor to see if I need to go in the hospital again and I'm waiting to hear back. Ugh. I never went through this with my son.

Oh I hear you about the hip, leg, and back pain. I also have an itchy belly, so I've been rubbing in shea butter (but the stretch marks are still coming, blah!). Your nursery is pretty much ready to go, isn't it? Did you get the rest of your maternity photos? Do you have to do kick counts?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Sorry to hear you're so uncomfortable fizzy. It must be very worrying having contractions. I can't say I've had anything like that. Hopefully the doctors can give you a reason to why. Fingers crossed your two bubbas stay in there for a good few weeks. Excellent news about how healthy they are and such good weights! 

I too am counting down the days. Twin pregnancy is hard and draining, i can't even describe it to other people. I'm tired of all the hospital appointments, tired of all the medication i have to take, the lack of sleep, itching, aching etc etc
I could honestly moan all day! I do feel lucky that i have two beautiful healthy babies and i want them to get to 37 weeks so they can be as strong as can be but yeah, definitely counting down the days!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Fizzy - so you're having about 4 per hour? Ugh I hope everything calms down and you hear from the doctor soon. I know you're probably Already doing this but make sure you're drinking enough water. 

Yeah my nursery will be done (mostly) on wednesday of next week. All the big stuff anyways. I'm supposed to get the rest of my maternity pictures tonight...I can't wait! I've been dying waiting. And my doctor didn't mention kick counts but I've been doing them sometimes. I don't do it religiously or anything but if I find that I haven't felt them move in a while i will sit down and pay attention. Also, I think kick counts with twins is so hard because how do you know which baby?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

No, eight per hour for three hours now, so the doctor told me to go in. I'm waiting on hubby to get home from work. What a day. :(


----------



## Lollipopbop

Good luck fizzy. Keep us updated xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh no :( And sorry I misunderstood ... I have horrible pregnancy brain. Keep us updated! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey girls. I just wanted to give you a quick update. My twins were born via emergency C-section on Sept 12, at 1:38 and 1:39 AM. They had to be transported to a different hospital so I have not seen or held them. I had a placental abruption after a few high BP readings. Cooper aspirated a lot of blood so he was intubated at first. They are doing better today, both on CPAP. I lost a lot of blood, approximately 2500 mL, and have had two bags of blood so far. I have not yet been able to get out of bed. I I am so exhausted and out of it but I will try to keep you all updated when I can.


----------



## ashknowsbest

fizzy - thanks for updating us :hugs: I'm sorry you've had such a tough journey through the birth but hoping for a quick recovery for you and babies!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Wow, wishing you and your twins all the best and a speedy recovery for you. I hope they're doing well. That must of been a scary experience for you, you're so strong! Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

fizzy - I know you're probably incredibly busy but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and hoping everything is going well.


----------

